# Addams Family Figures



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never seen many available,and after watching a lot of episodes lately,I'd say they would move well.Especially with the likes of Lurch and Fester.A kit of Gomez kissing Morticia's arm would be cool.And an all new kit of the TV House.Loved the Aurora/PL kit,but it lacked detail.And from what I saw of the new Munsters House kit,it would be sharp,even though the Addams House from the series was just a matt painting from the third floor up..Below that it was authentic,but it no longer exists.It was torn down.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

There are very old Garage kits of the TV stars; Gomez sword fighting with Thing, Morticia, Uncle Fester, and Lurch with Cousin Itt. They're 1/6 scale and proudly on display in the glass case in my garage/workshop. Wish there would have been Wednesday and Pugsley and maybe GrandMaMa. It would be neat if Frank would get the rights to the characters and do the Charles Addams versions. We know the studio would charge him too much to be able to do the TV actors. Michael


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MJB said:


> We know the studio would charge him too much to be able to do the TV actors. Michael


I dont know why people think that about everything. It can't be any more than, say, BATMAN. Or the Munsters even. Licensing is important but probably not at the very pinnacle of why kits are not made.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I would like to see some nice figure kits of the 60's series Addams Family.
I bet John Aston & the rest of the surviving cast would get a kick out of having styrene figure kits based on their likeness mass produced.

Not sure about how tough it would be dealing with the estates of Ted Cassidy & Jackie Coogan.


----------

